# Großen Fisch im ganzen zubereiten



## zwilling (26. Januar 2013)

Petri an Euch,
Mein Problem:
Mein allerbester Kumpel hat Geburtstag.
Da ich Ihm viel zu verdanken habe, soll das Geschenk ein bißchen 
Spaß machen.
Jetzt liegt da noch ein Seehecht von 1,1m( als Trophäenfisch nach Deutschland ausgewandert ) bei mir in der Kühlung.
Hat jemand von Euch  eine Idee? Bufett oder so ???
Vielen Dank vom Zwilling


----------



## Gondoschir (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Großen Fisch im ganzen zubereiten*

Ich habe mal mit nem alten Nomaden im Krankenhaus gelegen und der hat mir erzählt, wie sie sowas in seiner Nomadenzeit gemacht haben...
Wenn ein Tier erlegt war, wurde es ausgeweidet, anschließend ein Loch gebuddelt und mit Blättern ausgelegt. Darauf kam dann das Getier und bevor das Loch wieder zugeschaufelt wurde, noch ne Lage Blätter. Jetzt wurde auf dem beerdigten Tier ein anständiges Lagerfeuer gemacht und nach 2 Tagen wurde alles wieder ausgebuddelt.  |bla:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Großen Fisch im ganzen zubereiten*



zwilling schrieb:


> Petri an Euch,
> Mein Problem:
> Mein allerbester Kumpel hat Geburtstag.
> Da ich Ihm viel zu verdanken habe, soll das Geschenk ein bißchen
> ...




Witzige Idee.
Der passt ja nun in keine Röhre, um ihn im Ganzen zu garen, von daher würde ich den dritteln/vierteln, im Bräter etc. garen und dann auf 'ner entsprechenden Platte wieder zusammengefügt auf 'nem Gemüsebett servieren.


----------



## Gondoschir (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Großen Fisch im ganzen zubereiten*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> wieder zusammengefügt auf 'nem Gemüsebett servieren.



Bei der Größe wäre es wohl eher ein "Gemüsebeet" |kopfkrat
Btw: Spanferkel werden aufgrund ihrer Größe oftmals zum Bäcker gebracht... *tipgeb* :m


----------



## Windelwilli (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Großen Fisch im ganzen zubereiten*

Jap, geh damit zum Bäcker.

Die backen dir das Teil im Ganzen nach Deinen Wünschen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Großen Fisch im ganzen zubereiten*

Geh mal zu Deinem Fleischer, die haben öfter so längliche Formen um aus ganzen Kotelettesträngen Kasseler zu machen zum spritzen. Da dürfte der reinpassen.

Dann mit Wurzelsud den Seehecht garen (pochieren), die letzten 20 Minuten kannste dann noch die Kartoffeln mit reingeben. Da ist normal ein Siebeinsatz drin, da kannste dann das Vieh komplett rausheben und mittels 2 - 3 Platten drunter am Stück servieren..


----------



## zwilling (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Großen Fisch im ganzen zubereiten*

Der Bäcker ist ja eigentlich der Weg. Aber wie lange und bei welcher Temperatur - da wäre GUTER Rat sehr hilfreich.
Vielen Dank von Zwillink


----------



## Gondoschir (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Großen Fisch im ganzen zubereiten*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> um aus ganzen Kotelettesträngen Kasseler zu machen zum spritzen.



Häää...
Gibts kein Methadon mehr??? :q


----------



## zandernase (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Großen Fisch im ganzen zubereiten*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Häää...
> Gibts kein Methadon mehr??? :q



Fleisch intravenös... das wär ja mal geil:m. 
 mal so nen schönes Rumpsteak reingeballert!

back to topic:

Haste vielleicht jemanden an der Hand der Dir den am Stück räuchern kann? Ich weiß zwar nicht wie geräucherter Seehecht so ist, "normaler" Hecht ist aber ziemlich geil und sieht auch sehr schick fürn Buffet aus...

Gruß ZN


----------



## derporto (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Großen Fisch im ganzen zubereiten*

Die erste Frage wäre: willst du ihn heiß oder kalt servieren?

Wenn du mit dem Seehecht etwas zum warmen Buffet beitragen willst, dann filetiere ihn, schneide die Filets in handliche Stücke und gare diese Stücke sanft mit Aromaten (Zitronenscheibe, frischer Knoblauch, gutes Olivenöl, Rosmarin) in Alufolie im Ofen. So ist der Fisch leichter zu händeln, garantiert lecker und auch zu Hause zubereitbar. Den optischen Effekt eines ganzen Fisches hast du dann nicht, aber dafür natürlich einen tollen Geschmack.


----------



## eiswerner (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Großen Fisch im ganzen zubereiten*

Hallo,
ich habe mal auf einem Großen Backblech mit 5 cm hohem Rand einen 24 Pfünder Wildkarpfen gemacht.
Das Backblech mit Alufolie ausgelegt und ringsum einen wulst gemacht, dann erst die Zutaten fiel Zwiebeln, Speck anbraten 
und mit Weiswein ablöschen.
Dann den Fisch gut würzen innen und ausen und bei 180 Grad
ca 2 Stunden Garen und immer zwischendurch mit Weiswein Übergiessen ( für solch eine Fisch brauchst du schon paar Flaschen aber der Erfolg wird dir gewiss sein )
Dazu Frisches Weissbrot.


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Großen Fisch im ganzen zubereiten*

Natürlich kann man auch einen so langen Fisch in einer normalen Backröhre im heimischen Herd backen. Dazu biegt man den Fisch zu einem 'U' und bindet Kopf und Schwanz mit Küchengarn zusammen. Die anfänglichen Spannungen gehen dann beim Garungsprozeß verloren. Man setzt dieses Gebilde, natürlich ausgeweidet und gewürzt auf ein Gemüsebett mit der Bauseite (aufgeklappt) nach unten und gart bei Umluft 120° mindestens 1,5h. Dann bestreicht man das Tier mit Butter und gibt temperaturmäßig noch mal Stoff 220-240°. Nach Erreichen der gewünschten Knusprigkeit bricht man ab, läßt 5min entspannen  (nicht in Alufolie) und serviert mit Zitonenscheiben und zerlassener Butter und Meerrettich!!!! Man kann Zum Garungsprozeß auch ganze geschälte/gesalzene Kartoffeln mit auf das Blech/Saftpfanne legen.
Gemüse: wichtig ist Paprika, Zwiebel, Sellerieknolle und Knobi
             es kann zusätzlich auch Tomate, Lauch, Fenchel, Möhre
guten
Schwefi


----------



## antonio (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Großen Fisch im ganzen zubereiten*

im salzmantel macht sich auch gut bei großen fischen.

antonio


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Großen Fisch im ganzen zubereiten*

@antonio,
eigentlich hast Du Recht, aber es ging bei der Frage um einen Fisch 100+! Auf welchem Blech sollte der zum Liegen kommen. Bis 60cm ist das eine prima Sache - mache ich auch gelegentlich und besonders gern mit Seeforelle oder auch Wolfsbarsch (allerdings nicht selbst gefangen). Auf jeden Fall sollte man dabei den Fisch seitlich legen können, sonst ist der Salzbedarf riesig und mit Gemüse funktionierts auch nicht. Ich hatte meine oft praktizierte Variante unter der Premisse eingestellt, dass dem Beschenkten auch fürs Auge etwas geboten wird. Das läßt sich ausgesprochen gut händeln und schmecken tut es natürlich nebenbei auch noch. Wenn man den Fisch nach dem Garen noch bewegen müßte büßt es mit Sicherheit in Sachen Optik ein - auf jeden Fall geht die Haut kaputt.
einfach mal probieren
Beim Hecht (esox lucius) schneide ich übrigens mit dem Messer beidseitig neben dem Rücken noch ein und fülle diese Schnitte mit gesalzener Butter - man gönnt sich doch sonst nichts und der Hecht kann das vertragen. Bei Zander lasse ich Meerettich und Knoblauch weg.
Schwefi


----------



## antonio (28. Januar 2013)

*AW: Großen Fisch im ganzen zubereiten*

klar geht das nicht im haushaltsbackofen, aber die variante mit dem bäcker wurde ja schon aufgezeigt, ein entsprechend großer grill falls vorhanden geht da auch.

antonio


----------



## HD4ever (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Großen Fisch im ganzen zubereiten*

glaube 1,1m macht so ja keinen Sinn ...
würde ja auch ewig dauern oder ?
wenn ich mal größere Fische habe, dann nen Bratschlauch aus Alufolie im  Backofen z.B.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Großen Fisch im ganzen zubereiten*

hab mal den c+r und ot-Kram gelöscht....


----------



## FisherMan66 (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Großen Fisch im ganzen zubereiten*

Wenn gar nichts mehr geht, wie wäre es mit einem vernünftig großen Holzkohlegrill (lässt sich ja in einem entsprechenden Behältnis auch schnell selbst herstellen) und dann den Fisch in Alufolie darauf im ganzen grillen (garen).

Ein Bäcker hat zwar in der Regel ausreichend große Öfen, aber ich würde, wenn ich Bäcker wäre, keinen Fisch in meinen Ofen für Backwaren lassen.

Vielleicht kennst Du noch eine Gaststätte oder einen Partyservice, der ausreichend große Konvektomaten hat. In den Teilen ist eigentlich jede Zubereitungsart möglich.


----------



## Schabrackentapir (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Großen Fisch im ganzen zubereiten*

Interessantes thema. Ich hab auch immer so megarüssler wo ich nich weiss wohin damit...


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Großen Fisch im ganzen zubereiten*

Hi zwilling,
was ist denn nun aus dem Viech geworden?
Konntest Du dem Geburtstagskind das erdachte Fischlein zum Geschenk machen oder liegt der noch mit Gefrierbrand in der meterlangen Truhe?
Schwefi
es ist halt wie es ist: auch bei den anderen Trööts werden Fragen in die Runde geworfen und dann kommt meist nicht mehr viel (von einigen rühmlichen Ausnahmen abgesehen)


----------



## zwilling (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Großen Fisch im ganzen zubereiten*

Er liegt noch auf Eis, aber Samstag isser dran!
Ich werde ( wenn wieder klar im Kopf) mal Meldung machen.
MfG- Zwilling


----------



## Ködervorkoster (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Großen Fisch im ganzen zubereiten*

Warum nicht mal die "rustikale Art" probieren?
Vielleicht sogar direkt vor Ort als "Überraschung"...?


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Großen Fisch im ganzen zubereiten*



Ködervorkoster schrieb:


> Warum nicht mal die "rustikale Art" probieren?
> Vielleicht sogar direkt vor Ort als "Überraschung"...?


 

Sieht lecker aus,
aber Flammlachs muss man auch können.:m


----------



## Ködervorkoster (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Großen Fisch im ganzen zubereiten*

Ach was... "Können"! 
Ordentliches Osterfeuer einschalten (Stufe 5!), den Schuppenträger an die Baustellenbohle tackern, 1 kg Gewürze dranschmeißen und mit nem ordentlichen Ur-Schrei ans Feuer stellen!
Sowas muss man* im Blut* haben!


----------



## j.Breithardt (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Großen Fisch im ganzen zubereiten*



Ködervorkoster schrieb:


> Ach was... "Können"!
> Ordentliches Osterfeuer einschalten (Stufe 5!), den Schuppenträger an die Baustellenbohle tackern, 1 kg Gewürze dranschmeißen und mit nem ordentlichen Ur-Schrei ans Feuer stellen!
> Sowas muss man* im Blut* haben!


 


Die Rezeptur stimmt schon.:m

Nur habe ich das immer mit 25 KG Walfilets gemacht.:m


----------



## Ködervorkoster (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Großen Fisch im ganzen zubereiten*

...und dazu Met aus zierlichen Hörnchen!!!   :#2:


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Großen Fisch im ganzen zubereiten*

und dann noch Weibchen ums Feuer in mundgeklöppelten Schafwollunterhöschen......
nein wirrklich, diese Methode, ein Filet rustikal zu garen habe ich auch schon mehrfach probiert - probieren müssen, weil ich die ersten nicht ohne Aschewürzung gar bekommen habe. Es eignen sich meiner Meinung nach nicht alle Fischarten dafür. Lachs, Seeforelle und Barsch sind hervorragend geeignet. Schleien, Hecht und Karpfen weniger. Mit anderen Sorten habe ich es noch nicht probiert. Ich habe mir zu diesem Zweck unbehandelte Dachpappnägel aus dem Baumarkt besorgt. Die halten mit den großen Kopf die Fischhaut gut am Holz. Die Würze schmeisse ich nicht ran, sondern ich lege die Filets ins Salzwasser wie vor dem Räuchern. Durch den Feuchtigkeitsentzug wird das Filet stabiler für diese Garvariante. Angeblich haben die Sami weiter im Norden wahrscheinlich diese Zubereitung nicht erfunden sondern viel praktiziert. Ich habe sie von einem Schweden (Nähe Östersund) gezeigt bekommen. Dazu gab es aber nach jedem Bissen einen durchsichtigen Hochprozentigen zum Runderspülen und einen Trinkspruch. Den Sinn der meisten habe ich nicht verstanden, so wie auch die Lieder nicht, die danach kamen - der nächste Tag war furchtbar! Ich habe dann einige Jahre gebraucht, um diese Garmethode wieder einmal zu probieren.

Hey Sven, es waren zwei tolle Abende. Wir werden uns im kommenden Herbst sehen.
Hej Sven, det var två stora kvällar, vi ses nästa höst.

Bei einem großen Fisch 100+ habe ich die Bedenken, dass durch die Länge der Temperaturunterschied stehend am Feuer zu goß ist. Ständig umzudrehen ist sehr gefährlich (für den Fisch).
Schwefi


----------



## Ködervorkoster (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Großen Fisch im ganzen zubereiten*

_"...und dann noch Weibchen ums Feuer in mundgeklöppelten Schafwollunterhöschen..."_

Du liest meine Gedanken!   :q    ...solange Sie nicht mehr anhaben & dabei ums Feuer tanzen...  |bigeyes  :vik:


----------

